# Bromo Caffeine according to an 1886 medical journal.



## Screwtop (Jan 22, 2020)

Medical Summary
					





					books.google.com
				










Remember when I dug this last year? This is my favorite bottle now, especially because it's the harder to find Cornflower blue variant. BIM, dating to around 1890-1895.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 22, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 22, 2020)

Here's one I posted a while back new in package circa 1920, also BIM.





						Happy Thanksgiving! Celebrate with Bromo-Caffeine!
					

A C. 1920 still full bottle of Bromo-Caffeine to wake you up after your Tryptophan-induced coma from all that turkey!  Embossed "Bromo-Caffeine" and featuring a tooled top!  Have a great holiday, and count your blessings.



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------

